# Name ideas for a Leopard Appaloosa gelding



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Spot the Difference
A Spot Above
The Leopard Hunts at Night


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

leap hard

spot the difference

Who me?

Spots are for kids

Spot on the fence

Spotzaroony


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

Also I would like to add: there can´t be any numbers, special characters, periods, etc. and it needs to be no more than 20 characters!  

Also, Spot The Difference was a name that was already on my list! I just need 4 more for the application.


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

I was thinking like a devilish character from a movie or a name of a movie, such as ¨Little Nicky¨


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

What is his barn name?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I will let you re use my old guys name, never registered but 'Appy Gilmore was a stroke of genius.!

Lol 

Appy Chappy
Bad Appitude
Best Appitude
Great Appitude


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

celestejasper13 said:


> What is his barn name?


His barn name is Choc (short for Choctaw)


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

Golden Horse said:


> I will let you re use my old guys name, never registered but 'Appy Gilmore was a stroke of genius.!
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Lol! Appy Gilmore is like the greatest name I have ever heard! haha That is a good one actually!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

'Spot the difference' is awesome. I'll be back later, then I can brainstorm something better! ;-)


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

appy go lucky?


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> 'Spot the difference' is awesome. I'll be back later, then I can brainstorm something better! ;-)


Okie dokie lol


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

UnhappyHacker said:


> appy go lucky?


Not a bad choice! However I think that name is already used in the ApHC. It needs to be unique to that association


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Where’s Waldo?
I'll be back with more names!


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

jumpingtothemoon said:


> Where’s Waldo?
> I'll be back with more names!


Okay!


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

We've got a leopard appaloosa that already came with a registered name and barn name but if he didn't I though about See Spot Run. After having him a little while See Spot Buck might be more appropriate. We've got that issue mostly solved so now I think of him as Bad Penny. He's a real in your pocket horse and always at the gate for attention or in the middle of whatever is going on. I'm sure the rest of the herd thinks of him as a bad penny too. Good luck, he's a beautiful horse.


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

@RMH thank you! I figured he was already registered even though his previous owner never gave us his papers. I called the ApHC and they said he wasn´t in their database. My horse was kept as a stallion until he was 9yrs old and for a leopard Appaloosa stud, you would think someone would have registered him. Since I found out he isn´t registered, and he is now a gelding, I am going to hardship register him. I might try a DNA test kit and then have the ApHC compare it to horses they have to be sure he isn´t registered.


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

Appaloosa19 said:


> Not a bad choice! However I think that name is already used in the ApHC. It needs to be unique to that association


aww I would have stolen it If not xD good luck finding a name


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

Here is what names I have so far that are available for the ApHC: 

1. Spot The Difference 
2. Little Nicky 

I need 3 more!


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

Sir Spots A lot

Spot On

Spot through the Heart (Shot through the Heart, and you're to blame....then you could have a theme song...)


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

@JoCash I like the names! However, Spot Through The Heart is too long I think, its over 20 characters (including spaces)


----------



## Appaloosa19 (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Spot On is a taken registered name too


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Connect the Spots
Spot the Dot
Too Hot Spot


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Connect the Spots
Spot the Dot
Too Hot Spot


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Spot on the Money


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Choctaw Dream
Spots my heart
Dippin Dots
Chocolate Dippin Dots
Seeing Spots
Jumpin Dots n Spots
Spottacular
Sensational Spot


----------



## crazyredchestnut (Apr 3, 2018)

I like 'See Spot Jump' 
Something with 'Domino' would also be cute, like 'Domino Hop' and then you could have 'Dom' for short!
'Join the Dots' is another cute one!


----------



## auboch (Aug 9, 2017)

Appsaloot Choctaw
Appsaloot Magic
Appsaloot Value
Appsalootly Fabulous
Appsalootly Spot On
App Hazard Choctaw
App Hazard Fortune
App Hazard Fun
App L Of My Eye
App L Of My I
Unflappable


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I like Sir Spots a Lot (!), Appsaloot Choctaw, Join the Dots, Spottacular, and Spot the Dots. I haven't thought of any, myself, though - naming isn't one of my strengths! :lol:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Live for App Lause (Applause) 

Love all the "Spot" names though! Definitely will have to brain-storm some more.


----------

